
It's happened: Microsoft Moves Scott Gu to Head Up Azure - msredmond
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-reorg-scott-guthrie-to-head-new-azure-application-platform-team/9324?tag=mantle_skin;content
======
nigelsampson
Let's hope this doesn't affect the direction of the .net platform. There's
been a lot of great change lately with more open source work, smaller and more
frequent revisions in platforms such as MVC. I'd hate to see it fall to the
wayside.

~~~
jinushaun
I concur. With 4.0, C# and the platform has really matured from its origins as
a Java clone. All the work to add dynamic language support in the CLR has made
C# very enjoyable to code in. The addition of ASP.NET MVC and Razor were both
long overdue, and highlights Microsoft's awareness that it now competes more
with Ruby and Python than Java.

I hope the departure of the Gu doesn't slow down this progress or shift it in
the wrong direction.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I believe ScottGu was in charge of the .Net platform which is the CLR and and
related technology. C# is run by Anders Hejlsberg.

I don't know who Hejlsberg reports to but as a Technical Fellow I doubt it was
ScottGu (with no disrespect intended)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
If memory serves, Anders used to report to the Product Unit Manager for C#
(even as a TF). Although, I'm sure DevDiv has reorged several times in the
past four years, and my recollection of the org chart is no longer accurate.

------
volandovengo
Scott Gu is really respected around the company. I'm sure this will be viewed
very positively from within. His rise through the ranks is pretty unparalleled
in a corp like Microsoft.

------
barrydahlberg
First thought: _Oh crap what will happen to the great work he's been doing in
the .Net tools?_

Second thought: _Oh wow, he could actually do great things for the Azure
developer experience!_

------
vyrotek
Fantastic! Like others have mentioned, he has done some great work in the past
and I hope the momentum he created doesn't slow down.

But, I have to admit that I am very excited to see Scott moving to Azure.
We're a .Net based startup running on Azure and I feel that the product and
community could really use his help!

------
sriramk
I love Scott and this is great. The title is incorrect though - Scott is only
running one part of Windows Azure ( the linked article makes it clearer)

